

An introduction to Core Erlang (2001) - striking
http://view.samurajdata.se/psview.php?id=6fbf619d

======
bandris
An interesting use of Core Erlang is LuvvieScript that compiles Erlang code to
Javascript.

[http://luvv.ie/toolchain.html](http://luvv.ie/toolchain.html)

------
xjia
Hmm.. so is there any work done on program verification, or process
communication analysis, with Core Erlang?

